# Help finding instructions to re-jet Honda 2000i for altitude



## outwestbound (Jan 1, 2019)

Greetings and Happy New Year!

Can someone please help me find the pages in the Shop Manual that explain how to re-jet my 2014 Honda 2000i? The shop manual is a $50, 124 page hard bound book that I don't need and can't take on my trip. 

I'm taking my 2014 Honda 2000i on a year long overlanding South American vehicular trip. I'll be at 8,000 to 11,000 a LOT, and over 11,000 some up about 14,000 feet some. I'm living in the vehicle and will not be getting shore power. The Honda is a critical power system. 

I read Honda's "carburetor jetting for high elevations" document. I'm OK with being derated down to 60% of 13.3AAC capacity, because that will still push my inverter/charger to charge my battery bank. I do have solar, but the Honda is an essential backup. 

Looking at Honda's 2 choices; namely, "first" and "second" jets, I think i'll be fine with the first jet, and just run a little rich if over about 11,000 or so. I'll have to re-jet it when I go down closer to sea level. 

I think I've figured out how to use/set it up, if I can just get re-jetting pages from the shop manual.


----------



## outwestbound (Jan 1, 2019)

I just learned something and want to see if this makes sense. 

My issue is how to best deal with altitude. Rather than re-jet the Honda EU2000i, I'm gathering that modifying it to burn propane (dual fuel) might be easier. The Honda sits in a compartment that held an Onan 3.6Kw propane, so I kept the propane there with a quick connect to use with my grill. I assume I can feed the Honda from this very simply. 

I read that being able to regulate the propane mix manually (not by the Honda's carburetor) would essentially let me adjust the mixture to the altitude so I would not have to re-jet it. The RV forum fellow felt that the Honda operating at 9-12,000 feet on propane would have more power than if on gas, even if it had been re-jetted. I don't know if this is correct or now. I have heard that propane reduces power when compared to gas, but it's the altitude that makes the difference. 

Anyone have any better info on this "dual fuel" option? Would be easy for me to do and seems better at dealing with altitude. 

Thanks, 

John


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

outwestbound said:


> I think I've figured out how to use/set it up, if I can just get re-jetting pages from the shop manual.


 It's very easy to swap main jets:

1. Run the engine with the fuel tank cap vent lever turned off and choke applied until it dies.
2. Open the carburetor bowl drain to get the remaining gas out.
3. Make an index mark on the carb body and bowl to aid with alignment during reinstallation.
4. Remove the bowl and clean it.
5. Use a medium flat blade screwdriver to remove the current jet from the vertical tube in the center where the bowl was attached and install the new jet.
6. Reinstall the carb bowl and check for leaks.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

outwestbound said:


> Anyone have any better info on this "dual fuel" option?


 If you decide to go dual- or tri-fuel, I've used this unit on my generator and it works great: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honda-Snor...h=item3ce2d4f8a5:g:UWwAAOxy2CZTajYJ:rk:5:pf:0


----------



## outwestbound (Jan 1, 2019)

tabora said:


> If you decide to go dual- or tri-fuel, I've used this unit on my generator and it works great: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honda-Snor...h=item3ce2d4f8a5:g:UWwAAOxy2CZTajYJ:rk:5:pf:0



Thanks. I think it makes sense to have a dual fuel capability. 

Do you know if the conversion you are using allows some kind of manual mix control so it could be adjusted to altitude manually? 

Also, I have to figure out how the regulation in general. The LP hose I'd use is already low pressure, because it already came through a two state at the fixed 17 gallon tank. The line was originally used from an Onan 3.6Kw LP generator. Can low pressure be used with this regulator? Do you know if I can put the regulator you're using in-line or does it have to be attached to the generator? My Honda is really tight in it's compartment, so I don't think it will fit if attached. 

Don't worry about it if you don't have time. I know I have to do my homework. Thanks for your help.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

outwestbound said:


> Do you know if the conversion you are using allows some kind of manual mix control so it could be adjusted to altitude manually?


 Yes, if you look at the second stage regulator (picture in the link in my earlier post above) that comes in the kit, you can see the adjustment block at the top. Here's a link to the manual that should help: https://www.dropbox.com/s/esrbe6eypqris6i/Motor%20Snorkel.pdf?dl=0



outwestbound said:


> Can low pressure be used with this regulator?


Yes, again, look at the picture of the second stage regulator. You'll see the marking that it's a Low Pressure Regulator.



outwestbound said:


> Do you know if I can put the regulator you're using in-line or does it have to be attached to the generator?


You should be able to attach the regulator nearby. May just need a longer piece of hose between the regulator mixer block and the snorkel.


----------

